# f2 cockapoos



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

helllo i hope i have put this in the right section! can anybody tell me the advantages of owning an f2 cockapoo? ( if there are any? )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A cockapoo is a cockapoo ... F1, F1b, F2, F3 etc etc ...

All lovely poos ... 

My has Oakley a F2 black male ...
I have F1 brindle and F1 cream girls ...

They are all different .. but all wonderful ....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't believe there is any advantage. They are all lovely  The only thing you need to look for when choosing from an F2 litter is that a couple of puppies may have what is known as the Grandad effect where they look more like a Cocker than a Cockapoo. This should be obvious by five or six weeks old. You may not mind this however if you are looking for a low moulting Cockerpoo it is better to choose a curlier pup. Saying this I have come across F1s who also look more like Cockers and moult slightly.

The best thing to do is find a breeder who you trust to help choose your puppy if this is an issue. A good breeder will be happy to help. Please also ensure that the breeder carries out a minimum of a PRA DNA test on one of the parents. If you would like more information on health tests please have a read here.


----------

